# Getting more confused every day.



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Would someone read the first paragraph on this link and maybe explain to me how I'm supposedly "hyperthyroid" and taking Methimazole to slow thyroid hormone production - diagnosed as Hashimoto's (with nodules) - _but according to my understanding of this paragraph, Hashimoto's is a hypothyroid condition._

I've just got to throw myself on the mercy of anyone willing to listen but I'm truly confused.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroiditis

I also do not understand about hot or cold nodules. As God is my witness I thought I understood my internest to say (following my initial set of tests) that the tiny nodule I had at that time was too small to measure AND not to worry because it was cold.

I'm sorry I'm so dense - I just simply do not understand any of this. I cannot put the pieces together and come out with a cohesive picture. My husband has been with me every step of the way through all this and he doesn't understand any better than I do.

I feel like I've seen at least six specialists - one internist, two endocrinologists, one cardiologist, one EN&T specialist, not to mention one psychiatrist/mental-emotional symptoms and one orthopedic specialist/unexplained muscle weakness and I've had at least 5-6 rounds of U.S./uptake scans/etc. - *and I cannot sit her right now and say I understand what is wrong with me.*

I'm told the Methimazole has my test numbers in a normal range and that to increase the dosage would risk throwing me into hypothyroidism.

I have as many symptoms for hypothyroidism as hyperthyroidism but feel like hyperthyroidism is the correct diagnosis based on chronic palpitations, etc.

The ONLY thing I can say with absolute certainty is I have never felt so confused and so frustrated. I don't feel well whatsoever _but I'm not sure why or what to do about it?_


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Would someone read the first paragraph on this link and maybe explain to me how I'm supposedly "hyperthyroid" and taking Methimazole to slow thyroid hormone production - diagnosed as Hashimoto's (with nodules) - _but according to my understanding of this paragraph, Hashimoto's is a hypothyroid condition._
> 
> I've just got to throw myself on the mercy of anyone willing to listen but I'm truly confused.
> 
> ...


That has been my question from your very first post if you recall. I wanted to know the criteria used to diagnose Hashi's and we have discussed this further.

That said, cold is solid. That is not a good thing; raises suspicion for cancer. Sometimes even hot nodules have cancer. One can never be certain.

Unfortunately, you need to do some homework here.

You and hubby need to start reading if you want to. (not giving orders here, LOL)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/

http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/27/3/847.full

Symptoms can and do cross over; nothing is carved in stone. I gained weight while hyper and so have many others. No two people react the same. Symptoms lists are just guidelines.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What you wrote has confused me, too...I can understand your complete confusion! And I guess the most important thing I got from what you wrote is that you don't feel well. Not feeling any better with the medicine you are on tells me that more needs to be done. And the fact that there's so much you don't understand justifies a follow-up call or two with whoever is the primary doctor you're going to for your thyroid issues at this point. Prior to my surgeries, I made a couple of calls to my ENT to ask some questions and clarify some things, and he was extremely accomodating. Perhaps all doctors are not like that, but it's worth a try.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry about the confusion, and not understanding;everyone has experienced it, and it is not enjoyable. It makes not feeling well even worse. I think a few phone calls are in order too. I phoned my GP's office so often, I knew they were sick of hearing from me but I wanted to know more. I am so glad your hubby is there with you. Take care. I wish I could help more.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't have any test results from this past year BUT I just went through a folder where I save everything I do bring home from doctors' appointments, prescription information, etc.

If I was "confused" earlier, I'm light years beyond bewildered now - so befuddled I feel totally mystified...and maybe more with myself than anyone else! I'm suddenly not sure why I think I have been told I had Hashimoto's? It's obvious I don't know enough about thyroid disease to even discuss it - Lord knows I wouldn't come up with that word on my own.

Remember the lady I said sings in our church choir with me, the one who sees the same endocrinologist I see? "Ro" recommended this endocrinologist, I vividly remember seeing her at choir practice, she asked what the doctor had said, and I told her "Hashimoto's". Ro said that's also her diagnosis - but we've never been able to figure out why we take two different prescription drugs?

If my current endocrinologist did not say (at 8:00 A.M. on July 23, 2010) I had "Hashimoto's" then I've had a stroke! Ro even remembers me telling her I'd been told I probably had Hashimoto's.

THAT BEING SAID! I have a printed information sheet the endocrinologist gave me that day - from www.thyroidawareness.com Under the heading "What are the causes of hyperthyroidism?", she plainly circled "Toxic Multinodular Goiter". She did not circle "Graves' Disease" and "Hashimoto's" isn't even mentioned on the printed sheets.

SO! I guess I'm just nuttier than a dang fruitcake!

I have an appointment with my endocrinologist mid-August and somehow I've got to get this straightened out. There is no way I would come up with the word "Hashimoto's" on my own BUT I vividly remember the first endocrinologist I saw, the one I thought behaved rather rudely, saying, "Well...I guess it might be Graves' or it might be Hashimoto's."

It's no wonder I've confused everyone and I apologize - _I guess._ I've been confused ever since I started researching information on Hashimoto's - maybe this is the answer; maybe I don't have that in the first place. There has to be an explanation somewhere and I'm definitely going to eventually find the answer even if it's a mistake I made.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got a call in to the endocrinologist. Lest everyone be thinking I'm a total nut, I remember long ago discussing something about Hashimoto's possibly sometimes being hyperthyroid, sometimes hypothyroid???


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good for you! I hope they will phone back soon.

I think Hashi's can swing both ways, not sure but I thought I read that somewhere.

It sure sounds like you are not getting the correct info? I sure hope they call soon.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Whew! I'm withdrawing my apology for thinking I _might_ be crazy! I should have known better! :confused0018: EvErYbOdY nose i'M pRAcTIcAlLy A dANg GEnIuS! :anim_63:

I actually got to visit with two endocrinologists in the same practice. I didn't dream I'd been told I had Hashimoto's - I do. I have elevated TPO antibodies and Hashimoto's can be both hyper and hypothyroid.

We discussed more regarding surgery and I'm 99.9% sure I'm going that route toward the middle of September.

I do have the toxic multinodular goiter situation and for some bizarre reason as I was getting ready for bed last night I remembered that my maternal great grandmother had Graves Disease.


----------

